# اسماء العذراء مريم



## جورج كمال (4 مايو 2009)

*ممكن اسماء العذراء مريم بجميع اللغات من فضلكم يا شباب *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2009)

*
فية اسماء كتير بمعنى مريم منها
ماريا وماريانا وميريام وميراي ومادونا ومارى 

مايفن ودة بالاطالى 

وهاشوف تاني واحط باقي اسماء​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2009)

ادخل على قسم الاسئلة المسيحي


----------



## جورج كمال (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا ياRoka


----------



## عادل وليم (13 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *فية اسماء كتير بمعنى مريم منها*
> *ماريا وماريانا وميريام وميراي ومادونا ومارى *​
> *مايفن ودة بالاطالى *​
> 
> *وهاشوف تاني واحط باقي اسماء *​


 شكرا جزيلا


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مايو 2011)

وفي كمان ماريز تقريبا عبري
ميرولا- مايفن-(ايطالى) 
  مارلى-مارلا-(ايطالى) 
  بارثيينيا
بارثى
  منريت
  ميريت
  مرييت
  ميرا


----------

